
Blekko Bans 1.1 Million Spammy Domains Via New Algorithm - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/blekko-bans-1-1-million-spammy-domains-via-new-algorithm/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Zakuzaa
I believe it's more of a PR stunt. Few weeks ago they banned 20 big sites
which they considered spam like ehow.com and experts-exchange.com. Now I do
agree that these sites do not have top notch content, but I am able to find my
answers on these sites on frequent basis.

------
hessenwolf
Hmmm. I notice that our site is now not on Blekko (an absolutely zero-spam
zero-ads tool). Thanks, Blekko; really winning me over.

------
staunch
I think it's great that they're doing something so obviously common sense. If
anything undoes Google it will be their dogmatic approach. Blekko can exploit
that.

~~~
Zakuzaa
They should publish the list of blocked domains and let people decide whether
banned sites are really spamy.

~~~
viraptor
I believe it's here: <http://blekko.com/ws/+/topspam>

Although that includes some "normal" sites too that simply prevent crawling.

~~~
duskwuff
It still ends up including a lot of legitimate sites I recognize for crazy
reasons. The main DNSSEC site, dnssec.net, and he security blog dshield.org
are both apparently "mfa" ("made for adsense"), the musician deadmau5.com is
"spam", and boonex.com, the author of the Dolphin CMS, is a "malware-domain".

With that kind of hit rate, I have to wonder how many of the 1.1M domains they
banned were errors. :/

------
seanharper
Search is so broken. The web was a better place 5 years ago, before Google
started to lose to the seos and spammers.

~~~
mda
I wish you could see all the queries you made and their results 5 years ago,
try them again and see if the results got better or worse. My bet is on
better.

------
retube
Having just visted TC for the first time in a while - is commenting only
possible via facebook now?

------
didip
devcomments.com and mahalo.com are still there, wonder which spammy domains
got blocked.

------
pitdesi
I like what they are doing in theory - it makes a lot of sense, but Blekko has
a LOT of issues... like surfacing a domain that we got rid of 7 months ago,
and showing sites that have nothing to do with the intended search (apart from
a similar domain name).

Details: <http://feefighters.com/blog/?p=4554>

~~~
marcusbooster
This exact same comment and link appears on the TechCrunch post. I'll
attribute it to bad form instead of blogspam.

